# Anyone have sex only on day of first positive ovulation test and concieve?



## Glowbug

Usually we have sex a day or two before positive ovulation test. But we could not have sex last night. And this morning I had a positive ovulation test. We can have sex late tonight and Saturday. Are we covered? ;(


----------



## Mercury

Absolutely!!! I woudnt miss the opportunity...


----------



## Loz0912

Not sure about when I ovulated, but just wanted to say good luck x x


----------



## Glowbug

I have heard if you don't have sex before ovulation. You cant really catch the egg in time ;(


----------



## StaceyKor

We DTD the day of pos OPK and the day after...so ur defo in with a chance. Good luck :dust: xx


----------



## prayingforbby

We only had sex the day i got the positive and the day after. Good luck!


----------



## laylasmummy

yes for sure hun, you have got up to couple of days after first pos opk. me and hubby eased off the trying last month as it had been a year since starting trying, so decided to bd when we felt like it! i did a sneaky few opks, got my pos opk, dtd that evening and thats all around ov time and im now coming up 6 wks pregnant. FX for you hun x


----------



## ifoundmysoul

Glowbug said:


> I have heard if you don't have sex before ovulation. You cant really catch the egg in time ;(

this is not true, i conceived through home insemination the day of my LH surge


----------



## Glowbug

Thank you girls so much. Please wish me luck tonight


----------



## ESpacey

Glowbug!! That's what we did, we had sex with our positive OPK!! You will have lots of fresh sperm in there!!


----------



## amotherslove

i only had sex that one day. i got my positive on the opk that night. it's fine!:)


----------



## Sunshine12

I got a positive ovulation in the morning and we had sex that night (our first attempt) and I got pregnant. We ignored all the stories about the woman not going on top and no oral sex etc. (although I did turn round and put my feet on the bedroom wall for 5 minutes afterwards to make them swim better!! lol)

Ive heard its more likely to be a boy if you get pregnant on the day of ovulation as female sperm swim slower. Thats why all these celebrities that want girls are timing it so that they have sex prior to ovulation so that by the time they ovulate the girl sperm will get there!


----------



## Geegees

We dtd a few hours after my opk, I fell pg! We only dtd once!!


----------



## Glowbug

Yay thank you gals!!!!

We just baby danced ;)

And dear God I hope this works! 

Thanks for all the encouraging comments!


----------



## ESpacey

Glowbug said:


> Yay thank you gals!!!!
> 
> We just baby danced ;)
> 
> And dear God I hope this works!
> 
> Thanks for all the encouraging comments!

FX for you!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## momto2grls

Yes! We had sex once the day before I OV and 9 days later, a BFP!


----------



## ellie27

If you get a positive opk on a monday it means that you are likely to ovulate anytime from that monday to the wednesday.........everyone will ovulate at a different time/different day so it is different for everyone.

By charting my temps and using opks I found I would actually ovulate 2 days after the positive opk.

I do agree it is best to have sex before ovulation to catch the egg, however that doesnt mean doing it before the +opk, before ovulation could be the day of the +opk and the day after it.

I think you have a good chance!

Good luck!:flower:


----------



## Glowbug

Ahhh thank you girls!!!!

Chlomid is making me ovulate so early!!!! I love it


----------



## Glowbug

Okay so BD Friday, Saturday and will do tomorrow!
And cross our fingers. ;) I'll update this thread!


----------



## JessPape

I can't say I got a positve opk as I didn't use them. But I did bbt, and we had sex the day before I ovulated. It was the only time the whole cycle as he was gone hunting. Here I am 7. Weeks pregnant.


----------



## Trying4num2

Yes, we did. You O 12-36 hours after the first pos OPK. You'll be covered. FX'd for you!!! X


----------



## becks.h

Hi I posted a similar question last month, I had a positive opk test on a Monday morning, we bd on that Monday night and the Tuesday night, I'm now pregnant so yes 100% you can x fingers crossed x


----------



## flibbrtygibbt

i never used opks but i used to chart both for ttc and prevention I used all the rules
I started showing signs of ovulation but he was kinda giddy so i said to myself "well i am 4-5 days off surely I am fine
and now I have a daughter to show for it lol


----------



## artiste

We bd twice on the day of positive opk and only that day and I got pregnant.


----------



## Glowbug

Awesome!!!!!
Thanks girls!!!!!


----------



## Glowbug

Positive Opk Friday. BD @ 5:30pm
Negative Opk Saturday BD @ 12pm
Once tomorrow. You think we are good?


----------



## Tracyface

As soon as my OPK showed positive we did it every night for 3 days - worked for us! 

GL and FX!! Baby dust your way!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------

